# Took a chance on this old norco any info would be helpful



## militarymonark (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## macr0w (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know much but to say it's probably early to mid 80's

Looks good. 

Scratch that.

Maybe later 80's.

 http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/norco/51179


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Mar 14, 2013)

U wanta sell it?


----------

